# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Alles over de pil en menstruatie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*DIT ARTIKEL GAAT OVER HET GEBRUIK VAN DE ANTICONCEPTIEPIL/MENSTRUEREN/PROBLEMEN*

Pillen onderscheiden zich in dosis en samenstelling. Een pil kan laag of hoog gedoseerd zijn. Tegenwoordig zijn de meeste pillen laaggedoseerd en het verschil zit hem dan ook meestal in de combinatie van de hormonale bestanddelen:het oestrogeen en het progestageen.

Het oestrogeen is in alle pillen steeds gelijk. Het progestageen kan verschillen.
Vrouwen die willen starten met een betrouwbare vorm van anticonceptie kunnen kiezen voor de pil.

Er zijn verschillende pillen beschikbaar op de markt en voor vrouwen die niet tevreden zijn,zijn er alternatieven.
De meeste pillen kennen een eenvoudig innameschema van 21 dagen pilinname en 7 dagen geen pilinname.

*ZO VERLOOPT DE NATUURLIJKE MENSTRUATIECYCLUS*
Om te begrijpen hoe de pil werkt is het goed eerst naar de natuurlijke menstruatiecyclus te kijken.
*De hypofyse(een kleine klier onderaan de hersenen)zorgt ervoor dat regelmatig,ongeveer om de 28 dagen,een eicel rijp wordt gemaakt voor de bevruchting.
*De eicel komt vrij tijdens de ovulatie(eisprong).
*Wanneer de eicel niet wordt bevrucht,lost deze op en volgt een menstruatie.

Wanneer de eicel wél wordt bevrucht,blijft de menstruatie uit.
De bevruchte eicel nestelt zich daarna in de baarmoeder(begin van de zwangerschap).

*ZO WERKT DE PIL*
De werking van de pil berust op 3 factoren:
*De werkzame stoffen in de pil beinvloeden de hypofyse.
Hierdoor wordt de afgifte van hormonen geremd en komt er geen eicel vrij.
Er kan dus geen bevruchting plaatsvinden en ook geen zwangerschap ontstaan.
*De pil maakt het slijm in de baarmoederhals taai en daardoor moeilijk doorgankelijk voor zaadcellen.
*Bovendien maakt de pil het slijm van de baarmoeder ongeschikt voor innesteling van een bevruchte eicel.

Door deze drievoudige bescherming is de betrouwbaarheid van de pil groot.

In de pauzeweek(een cyclus bestaat altijd uit:21 dagen pilinname en 7 dagen geen pil)treedt er een menstruatie(onttrekkingsbloeding)op:een reactie van het baarmoederslijmvlies op het dalend hormoongehalte in het bloed.

*SAMENSTELLING VAN DE PIL*
Elke monofasische pil bevat een progestageen en een oestrogeen. De ene monofasische pil onderscheidt zich van de andere in dosis(laag of hoog)en/of soort progestageen. Er bestaat zelfs een progestageen dat de werking van het natuurlijk hormoon,progesteron,sterk benadert.

*DE PIL HEEFT EEN AANTAL OVERTUIGENDE VOORDELEN*
*Ze biedt een optimale bescherming tegen zwangerschap(bij juist gebruik is ze even veilig als sterilisatie).
*Een éénfasepil heeft een eenvoudig innameschema.
*De combinatie van de hormonen in de pil leidt tot een zeer stabiele cyclus.
*Ze wordt over het algemeen zeer goed verdragen.
*Ze is voor vrijwel iedere vrouw geschikt.

*VERDERE VOORDELEN VAN PILGEBRUIK*
*De menstruaties worden regelmatiger en veelal minder pijnlijk,en de hoeveelheid bloedverlies tijdens de menstruatie is minder.
*Minder vaak menstrueren met een éénfasepil is mogelijk en geeft bijkomende voordelen.
*Pilgebruiksters hebben minder last van premenstruele klachten,zoals neerslachtigheid,pijnlijke borsten en hoofdpijn.
*De pil biedt ook bescherming tegen goedaardige afwijkingen van de eierstokken en de borsten.
*Pilgebruiksters hebben minder kans op kanker van de eierstokken en van het baarmoederslijmvlies.
*Sommige pillen vormen een goede remedie tegen acné. Speciaal aan deze pillen is dat zij ondermeer een anti-androgeen progestageen bevatten. Dit hormoon zorgt ervoor dat de mannelijke hormonen(androgenen)in ons lichaam in hun werking worden afgeremd,waardoor de overmatige productie van talg vermindert.
*Pillen kunnen soms een lichte gewichtstoename veroorzaken;dit is echter niet altijd het geval. Als je hierover vragen hebt,spreek er dan over met je arts.

*STARTEN MET DE PIL*
Als je de pil voor het eerst gaat innemen begin je op de eerste dag van de menstruatie. Je bent dan vanaf die dag meteen beschermd tegen zwangerschap.

Is de startdag bijvoorbeeld een maandag,dan neem je één van de tabletten waarbij 'maa' gedrukt staat,je volgt de pijltjes en neemt 21 dagen lang iedere dag een tablet in totdat de strip leeg is. In de pauzeweek,die 7 dagen duurt,treedt een zogeheten onttrekkingsbloeding(menstruatie)op.

Je neemt je pil elke dag op ongeveer hetzelfde tijdstip.
Tussen 2 pilinnames mag er maximaal 36u verstreken zijn,je hebt dus een veiligheidsmarge van 12u.

Na de pauzeweek begin je met de volgende strip,ook als de bloeding nog niet voorbij is.
Bij een pauze die langer dan 7 dagen duurt,kan de betrouwbaarheid van de pil in het gedrang komen!

*MINDER VAAK MENSTRUEREN MET DE PIL*
Met een éénfasepil is het mogelijk om minder vaak te menstrueren.
Vrouwen kiezen hiervoor om redenen van comfort,bijv omdat ze op vakantie gaan of tijdens examenperiode;maar ook om medische redenen,bijv als men last heeft van premenstruele klachten.

Minder menstrueren met een éénfasepil is mogelijk en heel eenvoudig:nadat je de laatste tablet uit de strip hebt ingenomen,ga je zonder pauze door met de volgende strip. Je doet zoveel dagen als nodig.

De meeste vrouwen kunnen 3 strips na elkaar nemen zonder dat er noemenswaardig(tussentijds)bloedverlies(*) optreedt,hierdoor hebben zij slechts 4 maal per jaar hun menstruatie. 

Deze verlengde inname is mogelijk met éénfasepillen,maar de ene pil leent zich er al beter toe tot de verlengde inname dan de andere. Raadpleeg je arts.

(*)De kans op tussentijds bloedverlies neemt toe met de duur van het uitstellen. Als je stopt komt de menstruatie na 2 tot 3 dagen.
Na de stopweek(maximaal 7dagen)begin je met de volgende strip. 

*OVERSTAPPEN VAN EEN ANDERE COMBINATIEPIL*
Je gebruikt je oude pilstrip volledig op. Je start met de eerste pil uit de nieuwe strip na de gebruikelijke pauze van 7 dagen en bent onmiddelijk beschermd. Voor sommige pillen wordt aangeraden geen pilpauze in te lassen.
Deze informatie kan je in de bijsluiter terugvinden.
*
BEGINNEN MET DE PIL NA DE BEVALLING*
Wil je na de bevalling met de pil beginnen,dan kun je dat tussen de 21ste en 28ste dag na de bevalling. Tot die tijd dient je partner een condoom te gebruiken,want ook als je borstvoeding geeft ben je niet zonder meer tegen zwangerschap beschermd. In overleg met je arts kun je ook eerder met de pil beginnen.

*HET GEBRUIK VAN DE PIL TOT IN DE OVERGANG*
Indien je gezond bent en niet rookt,kan je de pil doorgebruiken tot aan de menopauze. Dit is mogelijk omdat de meeste pillen laag gedoseerd zijn. De kans op overgangsklachten wordt door het gebruik van de pil veel minder. Dit heeft te maken met het oestrogeen hormoon in de pil.
*
STOPPEN MET DE PIL*
De pil kun je zolang gebruiken als je wilt(tot aan de menopauze). Als je met de pil wilt stoppen,bijv omdat je zwanger wilt raken,dan kun je het beste de strip waar je aan begonnen bent helemaal opmaken. Na de eerstvolgende bloeding ben je normaal gesproken meteen weer vruchtbaar. Bescherm jezelf daarom op een andere manier tegen zwangerschap(bijv door het gebruik van condooms)als je niet direct zwanger wil worden.

Uitgebreid onderzoek en jarenlange ervaring tonen aan dat gebruik van de pil:
*geen invloed heeft op het verloop van de zwangerschap
*geen invloed heeft op je kind(bijv op het geslacht)

*MAAG EN DARM VAN STREEK:OVERGEVEN,DIARREE*
Heb je tijdens het gebruik van de pil een keer last van overgeven of diarree omdat je maag en darmen van streek zijn,dan kan het zijn dat je niet meer beschermd bent tegen zwangerschap.

De werkzame stoffen in de pil komen via maag en darmen in het bloed.
Na het innemen duurt het een bepaalde tijd tot er voldoende werkzame stof in het bloed is opgenomen.

Als vuistregel geldt dat je niet meer tegen zwangerschap bent beschermd,als je binnen circa 4 uur na je pilinname moet overgeven of diarree krijgt. Je dient dus zo snel mogelijk een andere pil in te nemen indien je beschermd wil blijven tegen zwangerschap.

*GEBRUIK VAN GENEESMIDDELEN NAAST DE PIL*
Het is verstandig je dokter te vertellen welke geneesmiddelen je naast de pil gebruikt. Sommige geneesmiddelen kunnen de betrouwbaarheid van de pil verminderen. Dit geldt onder andere voor:
*sommige antibiotica
*geneesmiddelen voor de behandeling van tuberculose
*sommige medicijnen tegen epilepsie
*voor andere middelen zie de bijsluiter of raadpleeg je arts of apotheker

Overleg daarom altijd met je arts of de pil ook voor jou het ideale voorbehoedmiddel is.

*EEN PAAR PRAKTISCHE TIPS*
-De maandelijkse bloeding
Als je de pil zoveel mogelijk op hetzelfde tijdstip inneemt,zorgen de hormonen in de pil ervoor dat je maandelijkse bloeding 2 tot 3 dagen ne het slikken van de laatste tablet begint. De bloeding duurt zo'n 4 dagen,maar kan individueel wat langer of korter zijn. Misschien voelde je je voordat je de pil gebruikte tijdens de menstruatie onprettig;daar zul je nu nauwelijks nog iets van voelen.

-Als de bloeding uitblijft
Het kan soms gebeuren dat de bloeding uitblijft. Dit betekent dat je lichaam nog moet wennen aan de werkzame stoffen in de pil. Ook kan het zijn dat de hormonen het slijmvlies van de baarmoeder onvoeldoende opbouwen(dan is er immers ook te weinig om 'af te breken'). Als je je pil steeds op tijd hebt ingenomen,geen last hebt gehad van overgeven of diarree en als je ook geen andere geneesmiddelen naast je pil gebruikt,dan is het uitblijven van de bloeding geen reden tot ongerustheid.
Je begint volgens schema gewoon weer met de volgende strip.

Blijft de bloeding voor de 2de keer uit,raadpleeg dan zo snel mogelijk je dokter om een zwangerschap uit te sluiten voordat je met de volgende strip begint.

-Als er tussentijds bloedverlies is...zie vervolg artikel

----------


## Agnes574

*-Als er tussentijds bloedverlies is*
Als je tijdens het gebruik van je pil vaginaal bloed verliest,is dat zeker geen reden tot ongerustheid. Zeker tijdens de eerste maanden kan tussentijds bloedverlies optreden,omdat je lichaam nog moet wennen aan de pil. Het bloedverlies is meestal gering en de bloeding houdt na enkele dagen op;je moet gewoon,zoals gepland,doorgaan met het innemen van je pil.

Is het tussentijds bloedverlies echter net zo hevig of duurt het even lang als een normale menstruatie,raadpleeg dan je arts.

*-Als je je menstruatie een keer wilt uitstellen*
Misschien wil je de menstruatie een keer uitstellen,bijv omdat je op vakantie gaat of in examenperiode zit. Met een monofasische pil is dat heel eenvoedig:nadat je de laatste pil uit de strip hebt ingenomen,ga je zonder pauze door met de volgende strip. Je doet dit zoveel dagen als nodig is.

Houd er rekening mee dat de kans op tussentijds bloedverlies met de duur van het uitstellen toeneemt. Als je stopt komt de menstruatie na 2 tot 3 dagen. Na de stopweek(max 7 dagen)begin je met de volgende strip.

*-De pil op verre reizen-of wat je moet doen bij tijdsverschillen*
Bij vliegreizen naar verre landen is er vaak een tijdsverschil,soms van vele uren. Deze tijdsverschuiving heeft geen invloed op je innameroutine :Embarrassment: p de plaats van bestemming neem je je pil in op hetzelfde tijdstip als altijd,maar dan volgens de plaatselijk geldende tijd.
Duurt de reis langer dan 24 uur(bijv Australie),dan neem je de pil op het gewone tijdstip belgische tijd tijdens de vlucht in.
Pas na aankomst ga je over op de plaatselijke tijd.

*-Pil vergeten,wat nu?*
Als er niet meer dan 36 uur is verlopen sinds je je laatste pil innam,dan kun je de vergeten tablet alsnog innemen zonder dat de betrouwbaarheid vermindert is.

Als het langer dan 36 uur geleden is dat je je laatste pil innam,dan moet je nagaan wanneer je voor het laatst sex hebt gehad,en welke pil je bent vergeten(in de 1ste,2de of 3de week)
*pil vergeten in 1ste week(1ste t/m 7de pil)
Als je een pil bent vergeten in de eerste week moet je de vergeten pil innemen zodra je er aan denkt,zelfs als je dan 2 tabletten tegelijk moet nemen. Je moet gewoon,zoals gepland,doorgaan met het innemen van je pil.
Bovendien dien je gedurende de eerstvolgende 7 dagen een condoom te gebruiken.
Als er sex heeft plaatsgevonden in de week voor het vergeten van je pil,is er kans op zwangerschap. Neem zo snel mogelijk contact op met je arts!
*pil vergeten in 2de week(8ste t/m 14de pil)
De pil alsnog innemen en doorgaan met de strip. De betrouwbaarheid is in dit geval niet verminderd.
*pil vergeten in 3de week(15de t/m 21ste pil)
Direct stoppen en na een stopweek met een nieuwe strip beginnen(starten uiterlijk op de 7de dag na het vergeten van de pil),of de vergeten pil alsnog innemen,de strip afmaken en zonder stopdagen doorgaan met een nieuwe strip. De pil blijft dan even betrouwbaar,maar er is in 't laatste geval wel een kleine kans op tussentijds bloedverlies.
BIJ HET VERGETEN VAN MEER DAN 1 PIL IN DEZELFDE STRIP:CONTACT OPNEMEN MET JE HUISARTS!!!!!!!

*-pilstrip zoek*
Wanneer je de pilstrip kwijt bent,dan neem je de volgende strip en je begint met innemen op de kalenderdag die aan de beurt is. Je maakt de inname-cyclus van 21 dagen af.
De begonnen strip kun je bewaren om er te zijner tijd de menstruatie mee uit te stellen,of als reserve voor een zoekgeraakte tablet.
PAS OP VOOR het door-elkaar-gebruiken van 2 verschillende strips. En let ook op de vervaldatum van een als reserve bewaarde strip.

*-als je een tablet kwijt bent*
Mocht je een tablet kwijtraken,dan kun je die dag de laatste pil van deze strip innemen. De volgende dag ga je verder waar je gebleven was. De inname-cyclus is nu dus een dag korter. De pil beschermt echter ook als je met innemen een dag eerder stopt.
Denk er in zo'n geval aan dat je met de volgende strip ook een dag eerder begint;stop nooit langer dan 7 dagen! 
Heb je nog een aangebroken reservestrip,dan kun je de zoekgeraakte tablet daaruit aanvullen.

*VERTEL HET JE ARTS ALS JE ROOKT*
Roken is op zich al schadelijk voor de gezondheid,maar samen met pilgebruik kan de kans op het ontstaan van hart-vaatziekten worden vergroot.
Het beste is dan ook om te stoppen met roken!

----------


## tessmike

Hai meiden,

Ik zit met een vraagje. Ben zelf sinds bijna 6 weken moeder van een prachtige zoon en twee weken na de bevalling weer begonnen aan de pil. (mijn verloskundige heeft me dit geadviseerd ipv te wachten op een menstruatie omdat ik nogal onregelmatig ben) De vloeiing van de bevalling was snel gestopt maar ik kreeg dus een tussentijdse bloeding (goed om te lezen hier dat dat heel normaal is) Nu is mijn vraag of het klopt dat de menstruatie-bloeding die ik nu heb zo enorm heftig is, ik verlies zelfs hele stukken bloedstolsels en bij elke stap loop ik leeg (zo voelt t). AFijn ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen. Mijn eigen menstruatie (zonder pilgebruik) is ook altijd vrij heftig (ik heb voor mijn zwangerschap 5 jaar het spiraaltje Mirena gebruikt dus ook heel lang niet ongesteld geweest)
Ik hoor t wel of iemand iets weet.
Groetjes
Tess

----------


## Sannexxxx

ik ben een meisje van 17 en ik heb afgelopen zaterdag met een jongen wat gedaan, we hebben geen gemeenschap gehad maar ik weet niet zeker of ie nog naar binnen is geweest, zover ik weet niet.

ik gebruik de pil maar ik was er 5 vergeten van mijn strip en toen ik ongesteld werd daarvoor ben ik begonnen met de pil

is er een kans dat ik zwanger ben geraakt? :Confused: 

liefs.
van Sanne

----------


## Tralala

Niet veel kans als ie niet 'binnen" is geweest Sanne,maar het is wel verstandig om wat voorzichtiger met de pil om te springen ook voor je lichaam.

----------

